
Show HN: SoundDown [Chrome Ext]: Adds Download Ability for SoundClound - bwhites
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hiceefafaldafplmcdjonhmadbgdkefm
======
egfx
Doesn't SoundCloud offer this already?

